# Article: Visit the CoffeeHit stand at London Coffee Festival



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

You can view the page at http://coffeeforums.co.uk/content.php?389-Visit-the-CoffeeHit-stand-at-London-Coffee-Festival


----------



## hombre_mediocre (Sep 15, 2013)

I'll be sure to show my face!


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

I'll definitely have a look at the brewista kettle (even though I just ordered a Hario non-electric one). I was wondering if many people are going along to this / especially if anybody has any tips for things to look out for? I'm heading over for the Sunday morning "brunch" session.


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

jlarkin said:


> I'll definitely have a look at the brewista kettle (even though I just ordered a Hario non-electric one). I was wondering if many people are going along to this / especially if anybody has any tips for things to look out for? I'm heading over for the Sunday morning "brunch" session.


I'd look out for caffeine overdosing


----------



## Beanosaurus (Jun 4, 2014)

The Brewrista Scale looks brilliant!


----------



## Chockymonster (Jan 21, 2013)

Beanosaurus said:


> The Brewrista Scale looks brilliant!


Totally agree! Especially at the price point, although $49 US will probably end up at £50


----------



## Flibster (Aug 15, 2010)

I spent a few minutes playing with the Brewista scales today. They are bloody impressive.

Going to be at about £50 talking to the creator of them today. Runs of a couple of AA batteries, so good for travel. The scales themselves aren't particularly large, but certainly large enough for a 8-10 cup chemex, and how much larger are you going to go really?

There will be a rechargeable model coming along later using a phone battery with a micro usb port. They will apparently be around double the proce *ouch* Personally, I'd stick with the AA battery version.

Was very tempted by a Rhino hand grinder for £25 too. Hmmmmm...


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

@Flibster

Did you spot any PUSH tampers out in the wild? Latest email from Clockwork Espresso included this:

"For now, if any of you are going to the London Coffee festival over the next 4 days, make sure you follow us on Twitter. We'll be wandering around the show, so you might get to take a PUSH for a spin."


----------



## Flibster (Aug 15, 2010)

Didn't see a PUSH in the wild. Will go on the hunt tomorrow.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Spotted and held a PUSH tamper today, whilst playing on a La Marzocco Linea Home machine









Couldn't use it though as the PUSH tamper does not fit a LM basket as it has been designed for VST


----------



## Colio07 (Mar 9, 2015)

Glenn, Flibster, I'll be there tomorrow as well - day session. Maybe see you there.


----------



## Flibster (Aug 15, 2010)

Surely it would fit a Strada basket? I thought they were made to the same specs, just the VST had tighter tolerances?


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Nope - very different beasts

Differently shaped sides


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

Shame you couldn't use it Glenn. What did the quality/finish feel like? I'm presuming these won't be cheap, purely from its uniqueness point of view rather than being made from expensive materials such as titanium such as premium tampers by Torr etc.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Good quality / finish / feel


----------



## Colio07 (Mar 9, 2015)

Flibster said:


> I spent a few minutes playing with the Brewista scales today. They are bloody impressive.
> 
> Going to be at about £50 talking to the creator of them today. Runs of a couple of AA batteries, so good for travel. The scales themselves aren't particularly large, but certainly large enough for a 8-10 cup chemex, and how much larger are you going to go really?
> 
> ...


Saw the Brewista scales today, and agree that they're very impressive. Love the auto-tare and auto-time functionality and water / heat resistance. The creator quoted around £40 UK selling price to me today, so maybe the pricing strategy is still being worked out!

As Flibster mentioned, they're not very large. For espresso it would be possible to weigh the dose (basket only) and then switch modes in order to weigh and time the shot, but seems like it would be a bit of a faff and as such I suspect many would have another scale for dose weighing.

Nevertheless, I'm very tempted!


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

If like me, after all this talk about Brewista Scales, you're wondering what they look like?


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Features look good but I wonder about the 'water resistance' bit as the plate looks pretty conventional. If they are being offered at £40.00 they will be a bargain. Wonder where they are being made as, from the look of the one above, it looks very like something out of the On Balance range.


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Buttons don't look water tight either...


----------



## johnealey (May 19, 2014)

Read somewher ethese are "ion coated" (?) , excuse the fact the correct words escaping me, but the same manner that Sony waterproofed their experias?

Would be interested at that price.

John


----------



## Colio07 (Mar 9, 2015)

johnealey said:


> Read somewher ethese are "ion coated" (?) , excuse the fact the correct words escaping me, but the same manner that Sony waterproofed their experias?
> 
> Would be interested at that price.
> 
> John


Yes, the creator said something like that - nano-coated, or ion-coated, or something... Think he said that as a result these should last at least 3 times as long as conventional scales. Clearly suggests the scales aren't entirely waterproof, but my sense was that if you were careful in a home environment these would last a long time.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

That would bother me - especially using them to weigh shots. Sooner or later they would get a drenching and then what?


----------



## johnealey (May 19, 2014)

IF the same techniques used as on the phones / tablets by placing item in a chamber the Sony have had one working underwater in Tokyo for about 6 months now ( althought i still wonder how they charge it)

Will be interesting to find out.

John


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

YOu can be careful but sooner or later things end up taking a soaking


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

Their website should clear everything up for you: http://www.mybrewista.com/wordpress1/ (maybe, one day anyway. Literally the least information I've ever seen on a site).


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

Colio07 said:


> Yes, the creator said something like that - nano-coated, or ion-coated, or something... Think he said that as a result these should last at least 3 times as long as conventional scales. Clearly suggests the scales aren't entirely waterproof, but my sense was that if you were careful in a home environment these would last a long time.


My last scales (conventional ones) lasted a day&#8230;so these will last about&#8230;.three days. In other words, I have never understood these claims for something being, in this case, 300% better. That said, I look forward to seeing then in the flesh tomorrow and being persuade otherwise.


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

Phil104 said:


> My last scales (conventional ones) lasted a day


Did you return them for an exchange/refund? One day...that's shocking! What happened to them? Liquid got inside?


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

DoubleShot said:


> Did you return them for an exchange/refund? One day...that's shocking! What happened to them? Liquid got inside?


 To b fair to those scales and the brewista, they got very wet due to operator error and so I didn't even try to recoup my


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

I forgot to ask much about the water proofing on the scales but the lady I spoke to said she'd soaked them a few times this week and they were still OK. Also like the automatic tare and timer etc. for pour over coffee.

The electric kettle with temp control from brewista looks clever as well!


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

I got hands-on with these scales yesterday, and the Brewista kettle and was very impressed with both.

The scales have been tested with repeated dunkings in buckets of water and are still working.

I will certainly be buying a set when they are released and will be putting them through their paces.

They are also quite thin which means they fit easily under a group head with a self-tared cup on top.

There are some great features for both brewed and espresso and it is easy to switch between modes.


----------



## Beanosaurus (Jun 4, 2014)

The scales are up on on CoffeeHit for £40!


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

That is an excellent price.


----------

